# gobo carrying case



## len (Dec 27, 2007)

I have 30 - 40 steel B sized gobos I carry to job sites with me. But carrying them in a cd case doesn't work. Can't find any 3.5" floppy disk cases. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Sean (Dec 27, 2007)

len said:


> I have 30 - 40 steel B sized gobos I carry to job sites with me. But carrying them in a cd case doesn't work. Can't find any 3.5" floppy disk cases. Any other suggestions?



Why doesn't a CD case work? Are you talking about the clear jewel cases?

Try a CD wallet--black nylon, holdes 12-20 CDs.

--Sean


----------



## avkid (Dec 27, 2007)

Sean said:


> Why doesn't a CD case work? Are you talking about the clear jewel cases?


I would think that they can bend pretty easily in a CD organizer.


----------



## Sean (Dec 27, 2007)

avkid said:


> I would think that they can bend pretty easily in a CD organizer.



Do your CDs bend there?

--Sean


----------



## thelightguy87 (Dec 27, 2007)

Sean said:


> Do your CDs bend there?
> --Sean



but CD's are more durable then thin steel gobos. I use an old card catalog box with dividers, but we don't transport them more than theater to theater


----------



## avkid (Dec 27, 2007)

Sean said:


> Do your CDs bend there?


Absolutely.
But CDs are much stronger than thin sheet steel or aluminum.

I would call up a case company and talk to them about your situation.
You could simply cut slots in to a sheet of foam to hold the gobos.
http://www.audiopile.net/products/Cases/M_series_mic_cases/M016A/M016A_Mic_case_cutsheet.asp


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 27, 2007)

Take your gobos to your local sports collectibles shop. They can get you plastic sheets that go in a 3 ring binder that will hold 4... maybe even 6 gobos a page. Pick up a D ring binder at the office supply store. Office supply stores used to commonly carry the same plastic sheets in a size that would hold four 3.5" floppy disks... which is perfect. But it may be hard to find those now thus the Baseball Card shop is a good bet.

EDIT: Here you go, for size B get these and for Size A get these.


----------



## avkid (Dec 27, 2007)

Hmm...do they fit in CD envelopes?


----------



## Sean (Dec 27, 2007)

thelightguy87 said:


> but CD's are more durable then thin steel gobos. I use an old card catalog box with dividers, but we don't transport them more than theater to theater



I really think you guys are overthinking this.

Steel templates in a CD binder will be fine. If they're not old and crusty they'll be fine in a cardboard envelope (you know, like they ship in).

Think about the products. So long as the templates aren't creased, they'll be fine. It's a chunk of steel.

Incidently, if you have them packed close together they'll be safer--less risk of being bent. Just like it's harder to bend a ream of paper than it is to fold a couple sheets.

--Sean


----------



## len (Dec 27, 2007)

The cd thing is what I'm using now. They don't stay in, because a cd is thicker and is the right diameter. They'll stay in the case, but not in the individual cd sleeve. I'll see if I can find a baseball card thingie.

Yeah, I said thingie.


----------



## ScaredOfHeightsLD (Dec 27, 2007)

I've got a 72 cd case that works pretty well. From time to time the templates do slide around but I have never had one fall out or get bent. My case does have a zipper around it though. My one complaint. It doesn't sit flat when it is open. Maybe I'll have to switch to a binder...


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 27, 2007)

hunt and hunt and hunt for a floppy disk binder, they work amazingly!


----------



## Stoldal (Dec 28, 2007)

Office Max still sells the Diskette Storage pages, but not in there stores. I will double check, btw i work at a office max store, when i go in to work tomorrow. Office Max does still sell them online 
http://www.officemax.com/omax/catalog/sku.jsp?skuId=20388439&searchString=floppy+disk&productId=ARS27027


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 28, 2007)

You could also check out your local photo store. You can get 3 ring photo pages for 3.5x5 photos, those work well. If you look here, you can get photo pages or baseball card pages.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 28, 2007)

The diskette storage or Baseball card storage is better because they are a better fit than the CD storage case. I used to use the card file but the plastic sheets are great because it's so much easier to keep a large quantity organized. Plus for any gobos that have little tiny pieces that can catch and tangle, they are great because gobos are in their own flat sealed off space.


----------



## dj_illusions (Dec 28, 2007)

i just use a 100 cd carry case thing like for your car, it seems to work fine. you can get ones that have an extra tab at the top to prevent the cd from sliding out, same applies for gobos


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 28, 2007)

Perhaps Apollo should consider offering such a "CD" case, or buy up all stock of 3.5" diskette binder pages before all are discontinued?

Len, I think I have several unused diskette cases I could send you if you want? None hold more than 10 disks, however.


----------



## Techiegirly (Jan 1, 2008)

I'll tell you where NOT TO store a gobo...in your pocket. I put a gobo of the year "1945" in my pocket for just a minute as I was running around stage showing a couple of visitors to our childrens theatre how lights work. I used the gobo as an example and then showed them a few lights that contained gobos. I must've forgotten about it till I got home that night and went to take all the junk out of my pockets. I stuck my hand in and cut myself pretty bad under my fingernail.


----------



## DarSax (Jan 1, 2008)

ugh, I HATE HATE HATE gobo cuts. Fingernail cuts are of course awful, but I was just runing my finger over one once and sliced it a couple mm's deep. Not a pleasant feeling.

Just a random one, because I was fishing for something original. DVD cases? They'd slide around, but they have plenty of organizers/drawers/what have you and if you put them in nicely I wouldn't think they'd get damaged.


----------



## Kelite (Jan 4, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Perhaps Apollo should consider offering such a "CD" case, or buy up all stock of 3.5" diskette binder pages before all are discontinued?
> Len, I think I have several unused diskette cases I could send you if you want? None hold more than 10 disks, however.




Hi guys,

Actually, we offer the empty Black Box (shown in the link here as filled with 150 steel stock gobos).

This ABS plastic box has 10 slots/compartments and a lid that nests either on the top or bottom, depending upon it's application. 


http://www.internetapollo.com/Products/View/2911.aspx


----------



## avkid (Jan 4, 2008)

Kelite said:


> Hi guys,
> Actually, we offer the empty Black Box (shown in the link here as filled with 150 steel stock gobos).
> This ABS plastic box has 10 slots/compartments and a lid that nests either on the top or bottom, depending upon it's application.
> http://www.internetapollo.com/Products/View/2911.aspx


How much is it empty?


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 4, 2008)

Keith I've used the large recipe box approach in the past and didn't really like it, if it's not full to a certain amount then they gobos won't stay standing up and just fall in the bottom of the box (This of course isn't a problem if you buy the box full). So, it seems much easier to me to keep things organized with the flip through pages approach. An official gobo binder and pages seems like a great Apollo product to me.


----------



## Kelite (Jan 4, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Keith I've used the large recipe box approach in the past and didn't really like it, if it's not full to a certain amount then they gobos won't stay standing up and just fall in the bottom of the box (This of course isn't a problem if you buy the box full).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The suggested List price for the multi pigeon-holed Black Box is $90, and has been designed to eliminate the gobos falling down against the bottom. The ABS plastic dividers are attached to the bottom and sides of the Black Box by routered grooves and adhesive. Included Apollo notecards allow for gobo classification at-a-glance, whether you decide to record the type (breakup, foliage, etc), gobo number, brand (Apollo, of course!), or size specifications (B Round, M Round, etc).

Or you may purchase it full, and save ALL the problems with the old patterns you have.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 6, 2008)

Kelite said:


> The suggested List price for the multi pigeon-holed Black Box is $90, and has been designed to eliminate the gobos falling down against the bottom. The ABS plastic dividers are attached to the bottom and sides of the Black Box by routered grooves and adhesive. Included Apollo notecards allow for gobo classification at-a-glance, whether you decide to record the type (breakup, foliage, etc), gobo number, brand (Apollo, of course!), or size specifications (B Round, M Round, etc).
> Or you may purchase it full, and save ALL the problems with the old patterns you have.



Thanks Keith. 

Ladies and Gentlemen. They haven't built a better mouse trap, but Apollo *has *created the ultimate box... that certainly solves the frustration I had with my giant recipe box. 

What's it made of Titanium? Lead? Kryptonite?


----------



## Kelite (Jan 7, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Thanks Keith.
> Ladies and Gentlemen. They haven't built a better mouse trap, but Apollo *has *created the ultimate box... that certainly solves the frustration I had with my giant recipe box.
> What's it made of Titanium? Lead? Kryptonite?





Acrylonitrile Butadiene Styrene (ABS) Plastic Resin with a silver lining of Kryptonite to ward off SuperHero types....


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 7, 2008)

Kelite said:


> Acrylonitrile Butadiene Styrene (ABS) Plastic Resin with a silver lining of Kryptonite to ward off SuperHero types....



Cool. It should have a 150db alarm and built in taser anti theft system too.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 21, 2008)

Kelite said:


> Acrylonitrile Butadiene Styrene (ABS) Plastic Resin with a silver lining of Kryptonite to ward off SuperHero types....



That's one intense box! And I bet you don't get as many kids opening it upside-down as with our large CD binder full... Well, probably no kids with the taser anti-theft system gafftaper suggests.

Very cool, thanks Kelite!


----------



## Drewdesign (Aug 21, 2008)

Have you tried just regular envelopes cut in half?


----------



## Kelite (Aug 22, 2008)

Drewdesign said:


> Have you tried just regular envelopes cut in half?



Good thinking, Drew. What type of case/binder do you use with these?


----------

